# Incisional endometrioma



## DRocole72 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr states in procedure performed: Revision of cesarean section scar/excision of incisional endometrioma.

Op report reads: Evaluation of cesarean section scar showed an indurated thickened area in the right lateral aspect of the scar (approxiamtely 3cm in diameter). A 2-inch incision was made over this area in this scar. The skin was seperated from the fat. The MASS was grasped with a Lahey tenaculum. With blunt and sharp dissection, the MASS was removed (including some fat). There appeared to be a complete removal. No additional scarring was noted to be present. The fascia was intact. There was no evidence of hernia. With completion, all bleeding points were controlled. There was some scarring underneath the skin, and the area was opened up to make sure that no additional endometriomas were present; none being found, bleeding points were controlled. then patient was closed. 

Any ideas????????????????????


----------



## mymorris (Oct 30, 2013)

Can anyone help with this post from DRocole72 about coding an incisional endometrioma


----------

